# OMG He's Here!! Finally!!



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

My new gorgeous doubletail boy is finally here!! (Yes the one from my Avatar!!) I've decided to name him bumblebee (Thank you to whoever suggested it, I can't remember) He's gorgeous!! He's a purple gas doubletail, much more purple then I expected! I love him!! Let me know what you think 

(oh and the pictures were taken with a new camera, what do you think?)


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

He is STUNNING. The pics are great!


----------



## shmifty5 (May 12, 2010)

he's a beauty, the coloration is just superb and that face gives him some character.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

He's great! Love his colors and his face. Very pretty.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

He is amazing!!!!!! Love his name too!!!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

he's very VERY handsome!!!!


----------



## kingbetta (May 14, 2010)

very nice boy you have there. where did you get him from?


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Not much of a DBT fan, but he's pretty gorgeous xD


----------



## ninjafish (Oct 25, 2009)

He's lovely! Congrats.


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

I don't mean to be rude, he is gorgeous but he doesn't look like the one in your avatar. In your avatar pic he looks more yellow. Nonetheless, he is a stunning betta =)


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

shes right and still very stunning


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

He's gorgeous!! I suggested the name Bumblebee.  I'm glad you're using it! The breeders that put the pictures of their bettas on aquabid tweak the photos (photoshop) so sometimes the fish you get isn't exactly the same color. Or Bumblebee is a little stressed and will color up in no time. Either way, he's still gorgeous!


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

I guarentee its the same fish, all of the coloration is the same. I don't think he's fully colored up. But I'm sure the seller tweaked the photo a bit to make him look a bit more yellow, no biggie I think he's wonderful!!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

You can tell it's the same fish because of the black on the bottom of the fins, along with the blue on the top front fin (don't know all the names, sorry) D: Flash does change the color of fish (I think anyone who's taken pictures of fish with and without flash can vouch for that), but I'm pretty confident that's the same fish as the one in the picture


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

i was thinking the same thing CodeRed


----------



## WillowTree (May 13, 2010)

Wow, he is very cool looking! I can see why you like him so much.


----------



## crownie (Apr 27, 2010)

He's super pretty! and Bubblebee fits him perfectly!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Nice  I saw a female DBT that looks just like him on aquabid.. wonder if they're sibs.


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Wow! He is beautiful! You got yourself a very very nice looking fish!


----------



## Heat (May 8, 2010)

Wow, I never saw a fish with 2 tails before!


----------



## kingbetta (May 14, 2010)

still can't get over his color! he's a handsome fella!


----------

